

EU VAT Changes – What App Makers Need to Know - mss6989
http://appdevelopersalliance.org/news/eu-value-added-tax-vat-changes-what-you-need-to-know

======
paulhauggis
As it is, it's difficult to make a living as an app developer. This just adds
complicated overhead and will eventually push out the small companies trying
to eek out a living.

yay progress?

~~~
mss6989
The frequency of enforcement will determine whether or not this is a real
issue for developers trying to make a living. Many "indie" developers operate
below the VAT threshold as-is.

